# Tool Talk >  Perfect tree felling between two fenceposts - GIF

## Jon

Tree fellings make for common fail videos on the net, but I have been liking these perfect takedowns recently.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



I like how he instinctively wipes the sweat off his "brow" afterwards - through his hardhat!


Previously:

Sliding-log trick for felling a hung tree - GIF
Felling a tree with a jack - GIF
Trimming trees around power lines GIF
Debarking logs with a pressure washer - GIF
Tree stump corer
Excavator slicing tree GIF

----------

Andyt (Feb 20, 2019),

baja (Dec 24, 2018),

dubbby (Mar 25, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Jan 2, 2019),

ranald (Feb 20, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 17, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 24, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Not having cut a felling hinge he is lucky the tree actually fell in the desired direction those ropes would not have been enough to have kept it from rotating and falling to one side

----------


## Radioman

There was a hinge. A small one that he cut even smaller as the tree was falling. Not a good idea. Your right the hinge being so small the base could have gone where it may if things had hit the fan.

----------


## that_other_guy

Looks like a notch further up the tree too....possibly for clearance of the buildings eave?

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 17, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I've watched it and watched it and cannot see anyone felling that tree, it looks like it just fell by itself luckily the only damage was teh glass patio table top

----------


## Jon

Good point. Here we go:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Feb 20, 2019),

high-side (Feb 20, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 17, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 19, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

They did at least have a tension rope to attempt to make the tree fall against its lean but if you look closely at the cut the fall relief wedge cut out was no where near as wide as half the diameter of the tree. dead trees sometimes have much of their centers rotted out making them unpredictable

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

Being a safety manager I never want to see anyone get hurt but I also teach *YOU* have as much responsibility for safety as anyone else involved. If I'm riding a bike and see all the warning signs, hear a chainsaw and see what is going on I'm a fool to believe the people doing the dangerous task first, know what they're doing and B, have taken every precaution to keep *ME* safe.

I rely on no one but myself for my own safety. I always look at warning signs as saying "Stay away, unknown dangers ahead" and treat the areas as such.

This all being said, I am glad the biker was unharmed... except for his blood pressure and probably his messy pants  :Lol:

----------


## Philip Davies

That work should have been authorised by the local authority: the tree is not on private land. Why only one operative? There should have been another to halt the traffic. This was grossly irresponsible. No way could the cyclist have expected a tree to fall across his route!

----------


## ranald

> Being a safety manager I never want to see anyone get hurt but I also teach *YOU* have as much responsibility for safety as anyone else involved. If I'm riding a bike and see all the warning signs, hear a chainsaw and see what is going on I'm a fool to believe the people doing the dangerous task first, know what they're doing and B, have taken every precaution to keep *ME* safe.
> 
> I rely on no one but myself for my own safety. I always look at warning signs as saying "Stay away, unknown dangers ahead" and treat the areas as such.
> 
> This all being said, I am glad the biker was unharmed... except for his blood pressure and probably his messy pants



Here we have traffic controllers or "Lolly pop folk" with "stop /go" lolly pop signs at each end (at a safe distance). The law states that traffic & pedestrians must obey (like police) directions. If the controllers breach their responsability/duty they can face a $10 000 fine individually and/or $100 000 fine for the company.

Even then stupidity can prevail. I had a stop sign back in late 90's when a lady almost ran me over (I literally had to jump clear of her car into the middle of the road).
She stopped exactly where the felling was in progress. The guy in charge ran over & asked what she was doing. She responded with something like "Was i supposed to stop back there?" The giant dangerous gum tree was about to fall right where she stopped. It was on a wide rural nature strip and onto the road was the only "safe" place to drop it.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> Good point. Here we go:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/tree_takedown_almost_crushes_bicyclist.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



And they wonder why we won the war.  :Lol:

----------


## Jon

I like the classic safety cone toss at the end.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Feb 26, 2019),

MarcV3la (Mar 17, 2019),

ranald (Feb 25, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 17, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 25, 2019)

----------


## ranald

He's a bright spark!


cheers,
Ranald

----------


## Frank S

Looks like he had been called out to do something about a dead tree but before he could even set out his cone the tree solved its own problem so he just tossed the cone in exasperation.
As if to say Oh no use worrying about it now

----------


## ranald

What a rotten thing to happen.

----------

Hoosiersmoker (Feb 26, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> I like the classic safety cone toss at the end.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/tree_felling_plus_safety_cone_throw.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Wind can be a cruel mistress.

----------

Jon (Feb 26, 2019)

----------


## Tooler2

He threw safety to the wind!

----------


## Jon

I like this one too.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Mar 15, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 17, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 14, 2019),

will52100 (Mar 14, 2019)

----------


## ranald

thar she blows!

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> I like this one too.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/wind_fells_tree_at_corner.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Is it me or do those roots look like they have been cut? Makes me wonder if there are some buried cables that caused the root system to fail.

----------


## owen moore

I would say that persons life might be one big flat tire!

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

The definition of "Near Miss"!

----------


## old kodger

A friend of mine had a tree from a local church fall on his car as he drove past, he suffered quite a serious injury but survived (with brain trauma), and as I said to him later God just warned you!

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

_That 1st video_, to have missed the house — and put it through the open gate — was incredibly lucky. Lucky that it didn't twist, going down. Also, he just stood there — waaaaay too close — for the sake of his personal safety.

----------


## Paul Alciatore

Second luckiest man in the world!






> I like this one too.
> </video>

----------


## Jon

We have a new winner. A last second push of the tree trunk, an extremely lucky landing in between two guys, and then an inexplicable pinata-breaking moment where everyone rushes to...grab a piece of the tree?



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Apr 21, 2019),

baja (Apr 21, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 21, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 20, 2019),

that_other_guy (Apr 25, 2019)

----------


## ranald

why, just why were they allowed to congregate within approx 3 times the height of that columnar tree? Absolute carelessness of life!.

----------


## Ralphxyz

What made it swing to the right halfway down? It was heading right for the crown of people. that little boy almost got hit.

Ralph

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 21, 2019)

----------


## dave_rupp

It appears to have caught the roof over the entrance doors to the building and that diverted the direction of fall - - - Luckily!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 21, 2019)

----------


## cmarlow

> What made it swing to the right halfway down? It was heading right for the crown of people. that little boy almost got hit.
> 
> Ralph



The guy who cut it pushed it sideways as it was falling, about 7 seconds into the clip, and it is an amazing feat on its own.

----------


## Tooler2

I think it was the push from the sawyer that diverted it.

----------


## thevillageinn

I thought it looked like two guys pushed it. Quite a shove

----------


## cmarlow

> I thought it looked like two guys pushed it. Quite a shove



I looked at the clip again and you are right, both the fallers felling were pushing it sideways as it was falling.

----------


## old kodger

it was already past the door portal when at 07 the guy at the door(presumably the tree feller) can be seen to give it a (one can imagine) huge push.

----------


## Jon

This one could've gone a lot worse.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (May 19, 2019),

Andyt (May 19, 2019),

baja (May 19, 2019),

EnginePaul (May 18, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 19, 2019),

Seedtick (May 18, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

and what did they think was going to happen?

Ralph

----------


## astroracer

> and what did they think was going to happen?
> 
> Ralph



 Maybe they'll branch out...  :Smile:

----------

EnginePaul (May 18, 2019)

----------


## cmarlow

> and what did they think was going to happen?
> 
> Ralph



Did they think?
I like how number 32 was smart enough to move back at the start.

----------


## Tonyg

You can't fix stupid.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> You can't fix stupid.



No, but you can watch it drop a tree on it's head.



There's a reason tree fellers wear hard hats. I bet that never crossed their minds.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 19, 2019),

that_other_guy (Jul 13, 2019)

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

> You can't fix stupid.



They almost did! :Lol:

----------

Loose Ctrl (May 20, 2019),

Tonyg (May 20, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Great tree felling GIF.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (Jul 2, 2019),

baja (Jul 7, 2019),

high-side (Jul 2, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 1, 2019),

Tule (Jul 2, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

That tree looks like it was full of the dry chemical used in fire ex. if so you couldn't get me with in 3 miles of that tree

----------


## Ralphxyz

What makes it such a "GREAT TREE FELLING" video except for the pollen it is just a tree coming down. The pollen explosion is coool.

Ralph

----------


## cmarlow

Gotta admit Ralph, that was one huge load of pollen.

----------


## thevillageinn

A similar pollen cloud was emitted from a large fir tree across the street from my childhood home during the Loma Prieta earthquake in 1989 and settled on the yard and neighbors car.

----------


## Frank S

If that was pollen I don't want any of those trees around. Probably raised the city atmospheric pollen count into the oshatometer range for the day.

----------


## Ralphxyz

I sure that was pollen I bet any of my cedar trees would do that.

Ralph

----------


## Frank S

> I sure that was pollen I bet any of my cedar trees would do that.
> 
> Ralph



Is that why the meteorologist are always saying something about the mountain cedar in their pollen reports. 
Don't tell the democrats they will be wanting to eradicate all forestry farmed cedar trees to prevent man made pollution

----------

baja (Jul 7, 2019),

high-side (Jul 2, 2019)

----------


## ranald

That's really the atmospheric residue from the meth lab next door=will have to fall the house also.

----------


## Big Sexy

The tree blew its last wad all over everything as one big last FU!

----------


## skibo

Oh Lord can aany one get may a tssue??

----------


## Jon

What's fascinating about this one is how the woman wasn't hurt by a falling limb, chainsaw, or ladder.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jul 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 8, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Apparently the chainsaw was not running or stopped when idle, otherwise she would have lost at least a arm.
Ralph

----------


## ranald

It's OK luv, I've got everything under control! It hit her in the torso so she would have been worse than (h) armless. hope her retreat was successful.
Who was on the other extender ladder? superman or spiderman.

----------


## Hans Pearson

> Apparently the chainsaw was not running or stopped when idle, otherwise she would have lost at least a arm.
> Ralph



There is no way she escaped completely unscathed, she had some scratches and bruises for sure.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Jul 23, 2019),

Inner (Jul 23, 2019),

ranald (Jul 21, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 22, 2019),

Tule (Jul 23, 2019),

volodar (Jul 26, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/perfect_tree_felling_between_shed_and_house.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Risky felling but his praising the tree god was well warranted

----------


## Ralphxyz

Now that is knowing what you are doing, and paying respect!!

Ralph

----------


## ranald

IF ONE OF THOSE WEDGES WERE OUT A FEW MILLIMETRES HE WOULD HAVE HAD A WEDGIE or a boot somewhere the sun dont shine.

----------


## Tonyg

He missed the building on the right by not much more than the thickness of the bark. Incredible skill when you consider that even a light cross breeze could have been a disaster.

----------


## basil3w

A funny way to drive in fence posts....

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

I've seen a lot of trees go down by some very experienced people, trees that size will roll very often on the way down. I think that's why he dropped to his knees after. The aim can be perfect but if you get even a little roll off on the way down it could be off by a few feet or more. This guy knew what he was doing!

----------


## volodar

> Is that why the meteorologist are always saying something about the mountain cedar in their pollen reports. 
> Don't tell the democrats they will be wanting to eradicate all forestry farmed cedar trees to prevent man made pollution



Oh, for heavens' sake. Keep seeing political hate garbage from the odd member. Unwelcome, and disappointing.

----------


## volodar

Very well done. I'd do this only if the lean were right on target - not likely, that. So, maybe remove branches on the main cut side to shift C of G toward the gap. Plus, when its this tight, guy the tree like sailboat mast-stays with tensioned, non-stretch line. In this situation wedges alone are not precise enough on their own. Of course, air should be still, or be gentle in the intended direction. Some luck wouldn't hurt. GIF gives no detail. I'd like to read a report on the strategy in this case.

----------


## Tooler2

> Of course, air should be still, or be gentle in the intended direction. Some luck wouldn't hurt. GIF gives no detail. I'd like to read a report on the strategy in this case.



I first saw this video several years ago, I am pretty sure there was info out there back then, should still be if you dig.

----------

volodar (Jul 26, 2019)

----------


## Radioman

> Oh, for heavens' sake. Keep seeing political hate garbage from the odd member. Unwelcome, and disappointing.



Go Trump!

Lighten up Francis.

----------

IAMSatisfied (Dec 23, 2019)

----------


## Jon

This one does not go so well.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Dec 24, 2019),

clydeman (Dec 28, 2019),

EnginePaul (Dec 25, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jan 1, 2020),

Seedtick (Dec 23, 2019)

----------


## cmarlow

Did he just hanged himself?

----------


## Ralphxyz

It looked like his "safety belt wrapped around his neck.

----------


## ranald

He did not look like a survivor. Palm looks like a canariensis. may be he's in Phoenix poor bugger. He was safe from and not concerned of those killer spines of petioles . The sharp lumps left after fronds has fallen would have given him serious injury after being thumped into them. Seems we are cruel to ourselves when we destroy nature.

----------


## skibo

Nothing like beating yourself to death!

----------


## Jon

Saved by the safety strap.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Dec 25, 2019),

clydeman (Dec 28, 2019),

EnginePaul (Dec 25, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jan 1, 2020),

Seedtick (Dec 25, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 25, 2019)

----------


## ranald

strike him lucky and pink.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Yet another near-victim of invisible power lines.

----------


## Frank S

> Yet another near-victim of invisible power lines.



They had a winch line slung over the opposite limb and hooked to the one he was cutting hoping cause it to be pulled away from what ever was below and to lower it safely to the ground. A slight miscalculation in the strength of the limb versus the build up of kinetic energy from the falling weight of the cut off limb very nearly ended in total disaster for the guy, aside from having a strong safety strap, dropping his chain saw may have been the smartest thing he had done to that point and that was involuntary I am sure

----------

Drew1966 (Dec 28, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jan 1, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

A 15" laptop might not reveal critical details all that well.

----------


## Frank S

> A 15" laptop might not reveal critical details all that well.



Possibly not as well as the 27" television I have hooked to mine as a duel monitor so I can be working on multiple tasks at the same time and see what is happening on the other screen
What really drives the wife crazy is when I Bluetooth into her TV in the next room

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

> Did he just hanged himself?



With all the shaking going on – he may have just hanged himself.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Jan 28, 2020),

baja (Jan 28, 2020),

greyhoundollie (Jan 27, 2020),

jackhoying (Jan 27, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 2, 2020),

Seedtick (Jan 27, 2020),

Slim-123 (Jan 27, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

aww dang now I got to cut it down again.
But seriously that was a perfect hinge cut if ever there were one

----------

cmarlow (Jan 25, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 2, 2020)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Well that was also a perfect landing.

----------


## Toolmaker51

I'm holding up my 10/10 card.

----------


## Jon

> I'm holding up my 10/10 card.



You're not the only one!  :Smile:

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 2, 2020)

----------


## old kodger

are they holding up "10" score cards, or is that binary language?

----------


## Ralphxyz

Doesn't look like they have any options except to not hold up a card.

----------


## baja

Nice to see a tree felling that went right.

----------


## IAMSatisfied

The camera doesnt appear to be mounted to the toppers hard hat, as it moves independently... I wonder how it is mounted.

----------


## suther51

Drop the tree and drive a stake contest,,?,, nope cut the tree an make it become the stake.... yup!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 2, 2020)

----------

